# The Yoga Lesson



## Diwundrin (Sep 6, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gallery/evbwRsb

Can't get the gif to work without 'pinching' it. sorry.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't you just hate a smartarse dog.

:lol:

Q Why does a dog lick his balls ?



A Because he can.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2013)

Soooooo cute!   
That's my Boo! .. he has some crazy moves too.  He does a daily morning exercise routine on his back, flinging his legs in all directions while moaning and groaning very loudly...  hilarious to watch. .. And NO, it's not something he copied from me..


----------



## That Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks to me like he's the yoga instructor...


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 6, 2013)

_Love it Di_


----------



## Casper (Sep 6, 2013)

_*Good one Di.....*_:clap::clap:


----------

